# Fly Quiver



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know what else to call it. I put this in Fri. pics but thought y'all might like it more. It's not done yet but i couldn't wait to get it home and try it out. I still need to anodize,radius corners and do some engraving and then it will look really good. If you have any thoughts on what else it might need feel free to chime in and let me know. Maybe I can talk my boss into letting me make a few of them.


----------



## Xraypup (Aug 14, 2011)

Man! That's really nice! I sure would like to have one of those. Hook a brother up?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! Nice looking and functional. That would keep things organized. Good job.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

looks good, I need something like that.


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

*Fly Caddie*

Very nice could you make one with a long leg like a floor model, no room on my trying table now..


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

How bout clamped to the table like a vise but you can swivel out of the away.Hh Mmmmm, ideas ideas. Yes I could make a floor model. I can make whatever Theres no blue print. :biggrin:


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

Good deal what would a floor model cost and the price for a table clamping model like one for traveling?


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

How about a little turning wheel in the middle - for spinning / drying epoxy or head cement?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

OFFthefly, give me some basic dimensions you want for the base of the floor model and a height. 

flatscat1, You want a manual turning wheel? Lets keep this open on the forum. No pms. I'm working on the price. It wont be too bad. Basically the price of the aluminum and shipping. If you wanted it anodized it would be more.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Keep it open unless it's breaking a rule. Don't think I am anyway?


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking the base needs to be 2" larger than the quiver so if the the top quiver plate is 8" sq. the base would be 10" sq. and about 34" in the height.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

A wider base would allow posts for spools of thread, etc.


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

Thats really a cool idea with the thread posts..


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm hanging out at the deer lease this weekend but I'll have something for y'all to look at next week. I was just looking at my spools and it looks like I could get at least 14 around the base easy. I just don't want it to take up to much room. I'm excited about getting these made. The finished product is gonna look good and be functional.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Make one for me


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

flyfishingmike said:


> Make one for me


You have the best fishing reports so you were the first on the list.


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope that i can be the 2nd one on the list, i think it going to help organize my fly trying table


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm running these on a cnc machine. It'll take longer to tool up then will to actually make them. I'm gonna make one complete and post a pic. If everyone agrees it's good to go then I'm gonna make 10. If more want them then I'll make more. I have a football game to go to today so tomm. Is the day. Were so busy at work I have to make them on my own time. So no worries, everyone will have a chance to get one.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Update... I have 6 made. I took one to the anodizer and it will be ready today. I should have pics and prices very soon. I can make as many as we need.


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

good deal keep me posted or semd me a pm with the information..


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

*It's Done!!*

Here she is fellas. I'm very,very proud of it. The fly quiver will hold over 100 flies and it will hold 24 spools of thread. It has 6 accessory holes in the top plate. I used all thread for the stand offs so you can tighten the wing nuts down on the spools for traveling. You can get them in black,blue,red or clear. the clear is more of a flat gray. These are 6061-t6 aluminum thats been anodized. It's a quality piece thats gonna last a long time.

Offthefly, I was curious if you wanted your base just like this on your floor model or not? It's gonna be for sale in fishing equipment and general merchandise. The price is also just for 2coolers. If you have any questions Fire away.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Had a lot of interest? What happened? I can't give these away. I had to pay for material,anodize and hardware.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I missed the price somewhere...how much?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

HillCountryBasser said:


> I missed the price somewhere...how much?


I have it in the fishing classifieds for $36.00 plus shipping. I'm making $5.00 on these just for the time I have invested. I have a paypal account too. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

PM the details regarding paypal and I'd be happy to take one (in black) off your hands. They do look pretty good.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I might have some contacts for you to sell these. Let me know.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

flyfishingmike said:


> I might have some contacts for you to sell these. Let me know.


I'm all for it. If you turn your PM on I can give some more info. Thanks.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

How do I turn on my PM?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

flyfishingmike said:


> How do I turn on my PM?


1. user cp

2.under settings and options click on edit options.

3.scroll down to enable private messaging and check mark the box.

4. save changes at the bottom of the page.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

PM has been activated.


----------

